# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کدوم رشته های دانشگاه یام نور خوبه

## Sara_Bano

*سلام کدوم رشتش خوبه  فقط برای اینده کاری و اینا 
لطفا معایب و فواید باهم بگید
حداکثر شهریش چقدره ؟
رشته تجربیم*

----------


## ha.hg

*سلام حداکثر با کتابو اینا حدود 900تا 1میلیون.
رشته هم چون کلا باید خودت بخونی و استاد کمکی نمیکنه بهت واسه رشته های حفظی بهتره .
البته یکی ازاشناها حسابداری رو 7ترمه با معدل بالا17تموم کرد .*

----------


## lix_Max

رشته های شناور مثل حسابداری مدیریت....اینا خوبه اکه پایه زبان خوبی هم دارید رشته مترجمی زبان هم رشته خوبی هست

----------

